# Mia Kirshner fully nude on stage. HQ version!



## vidman (7 Feb. 2011)

The previous version of this clip was of reasonable quality, so there was room for improvement. 
This is the new version of Mia Kirshner's fully nude dance scene on stage in 'The L word'.







720x404 / 2:07 / 38 mb :
http://rapidshare.com/files/446746422/Vidman_MiaKirshner_TheLWord212-HQ01.avi


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------

